# Disposing Empty 1 lb. Propane Containers



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Is there a proper way to dispose of the empty 1 lbers. ?


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

Give them to someone who refills them!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## DADA77 (Feb 20, 2010)

I just throw em in the burning barrel when I take trash out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I need a few extra empties if you want to bother with it give them to me.


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got a few that have been refilled so many times there swollen. I wont fill them or give them away.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## JigginRod (Dec 29, 2010)

Put them in your recycle bin if your town has curbside recycling.
If not,give them to someone that does scrapmetal.
Steel is about $230.00/ton


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

i refill them too.
Although i don't have any that are swollen. i usually refill them 5 times ( marking at time of refill) and then put them outta commission.
I found that no one would touch them for recycling purposes unless the pressure release valve was removed.
You have to be absolutely sure the cylinder has no gas left in it. I have a propane cylinder lantern head i use for this. Attatch the head, take it outside, open valve and try to light it. Even if it does not light i leave it set for about 2 hours.
Once your sure the cylinders empty the pressure release valve can be extracted with a long valve stem remover.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions all. Trout: I'm down in Clinton Township and don't get over toward Milan too often or I'd be glad to give you the few I have. If I can't find anyone that wants them I'll call the DPW and see if they have a special collection day for those type of containers.


----------



## jgino157 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm new to refilling them.........Why only five times??? Do they really get swollen or become unsafe???


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

i do them 5 times as a precaution. Kinda like a reloader sets how many times he will reload his brass.
I have never had any swell as laslow described in his post so i cannot shed any light on it for ya. one would think it might be slightly overcharged or overcharged and left in an extremely hot environment.
Cannot tell ya
What i can tell ya was the last 25 cylinders i refilled came out to an average price of $.69. a piece. A far cry from up to 4 bucks you pay for a single cylinder.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Use them for target practice.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

kek25 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions all. Trout: I'm down in Clinton Township and don't get over toward Milan too often or I'd be glad to give you the few I have. If I can't find anyone that wants them I'll call the DPW and see if they have a special collection day for those type of containers.


Yeah that's too far for sure.

The tanks I have have been filled at least a dozen times. I have not noticed any bulging either.


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

I can post a pic later. I have not exposed them to high heat or anything out of the ordinary. These were two piece tanks (seam in the middle). I think they were Coleman tanks. Never had an issue with the cheaper brands. Go figure. 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

ive been refilling 1 pound tanks for what seems like 20 years now. an i know some of my tanks have to be 10 years old an have been filled so many times ive lost track. there has never been a tank i've filled that got a bulge in it, something is not right there. an the refill cost at .70/.75 per refill sure is better than 3.00 bucks for those new tanks.


----------



## mich-again (Dec 22, 2009)

Good to see that at least some people are reusing and recycling. Scrap metal is very recyclable. At the very least, the stuff can be melted and formed into various beams and drainage pipes. Just keep all your scrap metal in one place, then every so often take it somewhere that accepts scrap.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

They are considered disposible...throw them in the trash.


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

laslow said:


> I've got a few that have been refilled so many times there swollen. I wont fill them or give them away.
> 
> Sent from my Droid



The one on the left is no longer in use cuz I don't trust it. 












Sent from my Droid


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I have some that are 9 years old and have been filled way to many times to count, and they don't bulge. Learn to fill them the proper way and there won't be any problems.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Flag Up said:


> Use them for target practice.


Thats what I was going to say :lol:, but geez if you can refill them then I'm just going to hang on to them. We use the h*** out of them when we camp all summer and I use them all winter. Needless to say, we have a bunch of em kicking around.


----------



## MULLSKINNER (Jul 27, 2006)

for all you guy's that have been filling tanks for many years can you tell me how you go about filling them ? i know about the adapter but what about the tank temp ? are the 1# tanks cold when you fill them ? little info would be great ..
thanks ....


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

ih772 said:


> I have some that are 9 years old and have been filled way to many times to count, and they don't bulge. Learn to fill them the proper way and there won't be any problems.


Your kidding right!?! How do you know the way I fill them? Ever think it could be the tank? Good assumption you've made!


Sent from my Droid


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

laslow said:


> Your kidding right!?! How do you know the way I fill them? Ever think it could be the tank? Good assumption you've made!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Did we get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning?


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

Absolutely not. But for you to try and call me out, saying I'm not filling them the "proper" way is a little apprehensive on your part don't ya think.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it is NOT legal to re-fill them (posted on cylinder)


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

METTLEFISH said:


> I'm pretty sure it is NOT legal to re-fill them (posted on cylinder)


WRONG!
You should not post false information.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

RDS-1025 said:


> WRONG!
> You should not post false information.


It is illegal to transport them if refilled according to the label. Penalty is 500,000 and 5 years in prison.


----------



## lmkfish (Apr 1, 2008)

ok, back to the constructive point, what is the best way to refill them? I put the 1# tanks in my freezer for 1/2 hour and the 20#in the house for the same amount of time but when I filled the small tanks it seemed like only about 1/2 full. Help!!!!


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

20 lb should be warmer leave it in the house for a few hours I have never filled this is what i have read


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

From what I see, a lot of people think that LEAVING THEM LAYING ON THE ICE is proper..:rant:


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

StumpJumper said:


> From what I see, a lot of people think that LEAVING THEM LAYING ON THE ICE is proper..:rant:


That was just to mark the hole for the next time they came back out.:help:


----------



## mvd (Apr 9, 2010)

I agree with shawnfire. Get the 20lb at room temp while keeping the smaller ones colder. The instructions for mine says to allow one minute to fill. Once I began doing it this way i was able to get them filled a little more comparably to when they are new.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lmkfish (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks for the tips, i'll leave the 20# inside a little longer to try to get the temp up.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

laslow said:


> Your kidding right!?! How do you know the way I fill them? Ever think it could be the tank? Good assumption you've made!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Another long time refiller here. I made the mistake of over filling once when I tried to "top off" a couple of one pounders and they ended up looking like the one in your pic. I now use a scale to make sure they're not over filled and have not had this happen since.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

If disposal is the goal I will refer to my earlier post about moles over in the varmint section; 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=369617

1.Set up a shooting bench on top of the highest grassy knoll. 
2. Get out your favorite large caliber weapon, I like to use my 338 Winchester Magnum. 
3. Load it with the heaviest grain Remington Core Lokt you can find. 
4. Enjoy the day until you see one of the little VARMINTS pushing up dirt. 
5. Aim just below the base of the mound, (this kinda take a little judgment call, I like to call it 'excavation elevation').
6. Pull trigger.
7. Go back to step 4.

I will be putting on a seminar, date yet to be determined. 

but with a few adjustments;

1.Set up a shooting bench on top of the highest grassy knoll. 
2. Get out your favorite GUN
3. Load it with whatever loose ammo is laying around.
4. Enjoy the day. 
5. Aim at cylinder.
6. Pull trigger.
7. Go back to step 4.
8. Pick up all scrap and throw in recycle bin.

I will be putting on a seminar, date yet to be determined. 


Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Moles? - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=369617#ixzz1EYeLdosW


----------



## CharlieRay (Jan 27, 2010)

I love that smell when i'm refilling tanks. That additive was the best thing they ever did to gas. 

What do you guys prefer filling them with the big tank upside down or right side up? What do you think fills the tank better?


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Charlie

Don't huff too much of that stuff, it will make you sterile! Don't think you'll have much luck filling with the large tank upright, but it won't hurt the smell.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

CharlieRay said:


> I love that smell when i'm refilling tanks. That additive was the best thing they ever did to gas.
> 
> What do you guys prefer filling them with the big tank upside down or right side up? What do you think fills the tank better?


Here's a link to an outstanding DIY video that should answer all your questions about refilling one pounders. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=359215&highlight=propane+refill


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Burksee said:


> Here's a link to an outstanding DIY video that should answer all your questions about refilling one pounders.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=359215&highlight=propane+refill


Thanks for finding this! I was wondering about how to do it.


----------



## CharlieRay (Jan 27, 2010)

Burksee said:


> Here's a link to an outstanding DIY video that should answer all your questions about refilling one pounders.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=359215&highlight=propane+refill



Fantastic video.


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

CharlieRay said:


> Fantastic video.


Mr.LP was a real know-it-all


----------

